# Arena shooters: the big comeback?



## Hallic (Oct 29, 2014)

Arena shooters, are they coming back? 

There seems to be a rise in Arena shooters again. I have included a list below with the titles and a movement video. I think the movement videos are quite important because this will largely determine how the game "feels" while playing.

Ofcourse there have been games out already lately: Nexiuz and Tribes Ascend.
Nexuiz modeled after quake, but is currently unfortunately pulled from steam/and server support droped due to the fact their publisher went bankrupt. What i getting is that they want to relaunch it very soon. The game is F2P.

Tribes ascend is large map shooter. Movement is done by a moment system whereby one must "ski" to go across large areas. It also has jetpacks, vehicles and uses classes. The game is F2P aswell



*TOXIKK * - TOXIKK.COM
modeled after UT


Movement model



============
*Reflex* - Reflex | Arena FPS done right
============

Somewhat inbetweener(UT/Quake)


Movement model:



============
Project Free Fall - Project Free Fall
============
Modeled after Tribes
Seems to accent vertical gameplay by using jetpack movement.

Movement model:

Skiing in large maps:



============
Project Nex - Project Nex
============

Seems to have lot of wall mechanics: wall kiting, wall clamming.

Movement model:




============
Unreal tournament UE4 - https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/the-future-of-unreal-tournament-begins-today
============
In may this year it was announced that there will be a new UT game, developed on the new unreal engine 4. The game will be entirely free to play. There will be some kind marketplace where people can sell their mods or something like that.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 29, 2014)

I really miss the heyday of arena shooters, some of my favorite gaming moments are from playing the original Unreal Tournament.

_____________


Tribes: Ascend also ended up being fantastic, far better than it was in beta. The only problem with it now is that Hi-Rez no longer updates it so the state in which the game is now is how it will remain.


----------



## Hallic (Oct 30, 2014)

I absolutely loved UT2k4, never got arround playing tribes ascend because my machine couldnt run it 

BUt looking at these games above i think ill will find my andrealine kick gaming once again in the future. really looking forward to Porject Nex, and project free fall. (and ofcourse what ever the new unreal tournament will be)


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2014)

I miss Tribes 1 & 2 and UT2k3


----------



## ferret (Oct 30, 2014)

I just play Quake Live every so often when I itch for those days. It's pretty much... literally those days.

I ran a UT2k4 server back in the day.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 30, 2014)

asher said:


> I miss Tribes 1 & 2 and UT2k3



Oh man, Tribes 1 and 2 were awesome as well (except when Tribes 2 first came out and it was absolutely riddled with bugs). Tribes 1 had all those awesome server mods as well. My favorites were Renegades 2k and Shifter.


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Oh man, Tribes 1 and 2 were awesome as well (except when Tribes 2 first came out and it was absolutely riddled with bugs). Tribes 1 had all those awesome server mods as well. My favorites were Renegades 2k and Shifter.



I played a lot of Renegades when they brought it over to T2.

Also race maps were the shiiiiiiiit


----------



## Xaios (Oct 30, 2014)

asher said:


> I played a lot of Renegades when they brought it over to T2.
> 
> Also race maps were the shiiiiiiiit



For some reason, most mods in Tribes 2 just didn't do it for me, I just prefered the base game. Couldn't say why.


----------



## Choop (Oct 30, 2014)

I missed the boat on arena shooters in the past, but I have played quake and UT3 and enjoyed them both. Stuff like this is pretty cool.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, I want tribes 1 again now .-.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 4, 2014)

Heh, part of the reason I liked Renegades mod in Tribes 1 so much was that it had an ammo-based sniper rifle instead of just being laser-based liked the base game. The laser rifle was just never powerful enough for my liking, even if the ammo (energy) was regenerative. I was always the guy in light armor either zipping around the map at warp speed, or setting up a radar jammer and being a douchebag sniper. 

I found that Tribes: Ascend wasn't as conducive to that type of build, so I started going the mid-armor route instead.


----------



## Lifestalker (Nov 12, 2014)

Quake Arena just happened to take place during the best years of my life. I still play Quake Live ever so often. Maybe 2-3 times a year. I'm much more into music and cars.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hallic said:


> Arena shooters, are they coming back?
> 
> 
> *TOXIKK * - TOXIKK.COM
> modeled after UT




Wow that game looks awesome!


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 16, 2014)

Arena shooters are among my favorite games. I generally like games with a really high skill ceiling and games like Arena shooters (especially duels) probably are the most mechanically demanding and competitive games ever made.

Once Reflex comes out I may switch to it from CS:GO if there is a significant community. The movement looks amazing.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn'treally like the new Tribes because my fondest memories of T2 were the custom servers. Off-the-wall infinite energy infinite ammo servers to low-key construction servers... The best part of early PC FPS games was the community-created content.


----------



## Hallic (Dec 24, 2015)

INSIGHT | Competitive Arena FPS

^Really interesting concept. Will be keeping an eye on it.



UT4 is developing slowly, but its nice to see some things already coming together like movement and maps


----------



## Hallic (Mar 15, 2016)

Nexuiz is back on steam!

Save 50% on Nexuiz on Steam


its movement is somewhat similar to quake: jumping allow for speeding up. Gun have alt fire, and the big feature in this game is the mutators. They are pickups on the map and once picked up the player can choose from 3 mutators to make the game a wacky for a brief moment. (think: low grav, instagib, everyone gets all guns, vampire, double fire rate, random person dies, etc)


----------



## Hallic (Aug 5, 2016)

Quake Champions


----------

